# Verbindungsprobleme mit CPU 317 -2 PN/DP über Ethernet



## funkdoc (3 Mai 2006)

hallihallo!

habe probleme beim online gehen mit der besagten CPU (317-2 PN/DP) über die ethernet schnittstelle.

habe folgende Gerätschaften:

PC-->DLINK gigabit switch--->CPU 317 


STEP7 V5.3 SP1

hab schon alles probiert... nach mac adresse gesucht, verschiedene IP's probiert, verschiedene TCP schnittstellen eingestellt
hab mir auch diesen testclient für eine offene TCP/IP verbindung gesaugt.
---> NICHTS

die kontrolleuchte über der RJ45 buchse "Link" leuchtet.

hat jemand schon erfahrung mit ethernetschnittstellen projektiern?

bitte um hilfe


----------



## Ralle (3 Mai 2006)

Bin an so einer CPU über WLAN und Firmennetz, ohne große Probleme. Allerdings habe ich als erstes per MPI der CPU eine zur Firma passende IP und Subnet-Maske verpaßt. (Hardware-Konfig) Die Hardwarekonfiguration kann ich nur per MPI oder Profibus auf die CPU bringen, nicht über Ethernet.


----------



## funkdoc (3 Mai 2006)

aha, das erklärt natürlich einiges...

hast du sonst noch per MPI iergendwelche einstellungen getätigt?

grüsse


----------



## Ralle (3 Mai 2006)

Eigentlich nur die Hardwarekonfig in die CPU eingespielt, die ich vorher entsprechend konfiguriert hatte.


----------



## funkdoc (3 Mai 2006)

ja dann danke mal!!!

grüsse


----------



## Maxl (3 Mai 2006)

Unter http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=2068 ist ein Beitrag zu finden, an dem die Inbetriebnahme einer S7 über Ethernet beschreibt.

Ich habs zwar noch nicht mit einer PN/DP-CPU probiert, kann daher nicht garantieren, dass das auch funktioniert.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## JesperMP (8 Mai 2006)

Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs zwar noch nicht mit einer PN/DP-CPU probiert, kann daher nicht garantieren, dass das auch funktioniert.


Doch. Diese verfahr funktioniert auch mit ein PN/DP CPU.


----------



## ChristophD (8 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich arbeite ebenfalls mit der CPU 317 PN, sowie mit der CP343 und dem SCALANCE X204IRT Switch.
Ich habe noch nicht ein einziges Mal eine MPI/DP Kabel gebraucht um eine Konfiguration in die CPU zu spielen.

Mit STEP 7 V5.3 SP3 kann ich mittels eines normalen Patchkabels dank AutoCrossover Ports an den SIEMENS Geräten einfach via Ethernet-Teilnehmer bearbeiten auf den CPU's die IP Daten einstellen die ich brauche.

Was ich aus Erfahrung weiß ist die Problematik mit normalen Office Switchs und den PN Geräten.
Für PN wird für das Taufen der Geräte ein Sonderprotokoll (DCP / DLC) verwendet.
Mittels dieses Protokolls ist es möglich alle Geräte direkt anzusprechen, ohne jetzt im gleichen IP Band zu sein (geht über ARP Mechanismen sprich MAC- Adresse).
Leider werden diese Protokolle nicht von allen Switches weitergeleitet sondern als Bad Frames abgeblockt. Dafür gibt es dann die leider teueren SCALANCE Switches.

Bei STEP7 V5.3 SP3 ist dieses Protokoll mitinstalliert (bei den Netzwerkeigenschaften als PROFINET IO RT-Protokoll).

Wer kein oder eine ältere Version von STEP7 verwendet kann sich das sogenannte Primary Setup Tool von SIEMENS laden, damit ist es ebenfalls möglich die Geräte direkt anzusprechen.

Ich kann bisher keine Probleme feststellen, daß ich keine Verbindung bekommen könnte.

Wenn Fragen dann bitte hier stellen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## funkdoc (9 Mai 2006)

Herzlichen Dank an ChristophD!!!!!!!

hab das protokoll inst. und dann per PST die IP und subnetmask an mein netzwerk angepasst.
funktioniert einwandfrei und extrem schnell beim online gehen.

man kann auch die HW.konfig ändern....

super... genau nach diesem tip habe ich gesucht

danke, pluspunkt+


----------



## ChristophD (9 Mai 2006)

Hi,

bitteschön gerne geschehen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## funkdoc (25 Mai 2006)

so... ich schon wieder 

ich hab da noch ne frage.

wie kann man die IP adresse stromausfall-remanent programmieren?

man müsste es iergendwie in den ladespeicher bringen.... aber wie?

grüsse


----------



## ChristophD (29 Mai 2006)

Hi,

soweit ich weiß wird die IP- Adresse Netzausfest hinterlegt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## fiatec_kas (1 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine 317-2PN/DP reinbekommen, die ebenfalls ein Problem mit der Ethernet-Kommunikation hat.
Sie läuft problemlos hoch, sie meldet keine Fehler und ist per MPI auch erreichbar, aber auf die Ethernet-Schnittstelle reagiert sie überhaupt nicht.
Ich habe ein Urlöschen durchgeführt und auch einen Reset auf Werkseinstellungen. Ich habe die neuste Firmwareversion (2.6.7) runtergespielt. Die HW-Konfiguration ist richtig eingestellt, aber auf dem Port tut sich überhaupt nichts (auch die Link-LED ist aus).
Beim Hochfahren leuchten die LEDs an der LAN-Schnittstelle mehrfach auf und nach dem Anlaufen ist die CPU betriebsbereit, daher gehe ich davon aus, daß die Hardware prinzipiell von der CPU erkannt wird und einsatzbereit ist.
Die verwendeten Kabel sind in Ordnung, hab sie an anderer Stelle getestet, hab auch einen RS20 RailSwitch von Hirschmann testweise dazwischen geschaltet, aber egal was ich versuche, ich bekomme keine Verbindung per Ethernet.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem oder hat noch eine Idee woran es liegen und was man tun könnte?

Gruß 
kas


----------



## kalle_B (1 September 2010)

Hallo,

in der HW-Konfig sind in den CPU Daten unter 'PN-IO1' od. 'PN-IOX-XCPU' - Allgemein - Eigenschaften der Schnittstelle - die IP Adresse incl. Subnetzmaske und ggf. eine Routeradresse [ empfohlen ] einzustellen. 
Die Parameter unter den anderen Laschen sind bei Bedarf zu ändern. Nachdem die HW-Konfg i.allg. über die MPI Verbindung auf die CPU eingespielt ist, konnte ich über die PG/PC Schnittstelle 'TCP/IP (AUTO)' zugreifen. Voraussetzung ist, daß die PG-Adresse im gleichen IP Bereich liegt.
Dazu muss nicht unbedingt bereits eine NETPRO-Verbindung projektiert sein. Das kann alles danach erfolgen. Bei diesen Verbindungen ist dann darauf zu achten, dass die passenden Protokolle für jeden Verbindungsweg entsprechend der Gegenstelle projektiert werden.

Gruss Kalle


----------



## fiatec_kas (2 September 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

wie zuvor erwähnt, habe ich die HW-Konfiguration bereits vorgenommen (Ethernet-Schnittstelle bei PN-IO inklusive) und diese auch über MPI runtergespielt. Auf einen Router verzichte ich, ich greife direkt zu und mein PC (in diesem Fall ja das PG  ) hat eine IP, die sich im gleichen Subnet befindet, wie die von mir für die 317 konfigurierte IP.
Mein Problem ist, daß ich dennoch keine Verbindung per Ethernet auf die 317 bekomme und wie erwähnt die Link-LED nicht einmal aktiv ist (obwohl sie bei jedem Hochfahren mehrfach aufleuchtet).
Ich befürchte einen Hardware-Fehler, möchte die SPS aber ungern öffnen, bevor ich nicht alle Software-Fehler ausgeschlossen habe.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, welches Problem hier vorliegen könnte?

Gruß,
kas


----------



## funkdoc (2 September 2010)

hi

hast du deine CPU auch mit dem PST (primary setup tool) getauft?
kann sein das man bei s7 5.4 dieses tool nicht mehr braucht.
du brauchst auch eine frisch formatierte MMC damit das ordentlich funktioniert.
hatte mal probleme mit einer defekten MMC... ich weiss nicht warum aber er schreibt die eigene adresse auf die MMC bevor es im remanenten speicher der CPU abgelegt wird.


----------



## fiatec_kas (15 September 2010)

Danke für den Rat mit dem PST. Das Tool war mir bisher nicht bekannt, aber leider hatte es bei der 317 keine Chance. 
Habe verschiedene MMCs ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg. Habe die Karten auch in einer anderen SPS ausprobiert, dort funktionierten sie problemlos.
Wegen der Ablage der IP-Adresse: wenn eine SPS in den Werkszustand zurück versetzt wird sollte sie doch über eine voreingestellte IP-Adresse verfügen, zumindest laut den Handbüchern zur 300er-Reihe. Die würde doch in dem Fall nicht auf der Karte zu finden sein, oder?


----------



## funkdoc (16 September 2010)

hallo!

die 317 PN hatt die IP 0.0.0.0 im auslieferungszustand.
du musst die cpu daher mit ihrer MAC adresse (steht auf der CPU) ansprechen um ihre IP adresse zu ändern.
die CPU sollte natürlich auch im selben subnet sein, wie etwa deine netzwerkkarte am PC (standardmässig die 255.255.255.0 wie in einem normalen heimnetzwerk).
mach mal urlöschen und probiere es mit einer neuformatierten karte nochmal.
wenn dann das PST die cpu trotzdem nicht findet, liegts wohl an der cpu.

edit: gib der CPU mal den selben IP range wie der netzwerkkarte.
zb.:
PC = 10.0.0.*1*/255.255.255.0
steuerung= 10.0.0.*2*/255.255.255.0 

grüsse


----------



## JesperMP (16 September 2010)

fiatec_kas schrieb:


> Habe die Karten auch in einer anderen SPS ausprobiert, dort funktionierten sie problemlos.


Wenn diese andere SPS nicht eine gleiche typ (317) ist, dann klappt dies nicht so einfach. 
Wenn man eine MMC Karte in mehrere SPSen steckt, dann müssen die SPSen alle die gleichen Typ haben.
Eine falsche HW Konfiguration auf das MMC Karte verursacht ein SF.

Entweder das Karte in ein USB prommer lösschen, oder ein neue Jungfrauliches Karte stecken.


----------



## JesperMP (16 September 2010)

fiatec_kas schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, daß ich dennoch keine Verbindung per Ethernet auf die 317 bekomme und wie erwähnt die Link-LED nicht einmal aktiv ist (obwohl sie bei jedem Hochfahren mehrfach aufleuchtet).


Es hat vermutlich damit zu tun das das Schnittstelle keine gültige IP Adresse hat.
Aber es besteht auch den Möglicheit das der Kabelverbindung nicht in Ordnung ist. Versuch mit ein anderes Kabel. Versuch mit ein Switch anstatt direkt ein Kabel zwisschen PG und SPS.


----------



## fiatec_kas (17 September 2010)

Hallo,



JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn diese andere SPS nicht eine gleiche typ (317) ist, dann klappt dies nicht so einfach.
> Wenn man eine MMC Karte in mehrere SPSen steckt, dann müssen die SPSen alle die gleichen Typ haben.
> Eine falsche HW Konfiguration auf das MMC Karte verursacht ein SF.
> 
> Entweder das Karte in ein USB prommer lösschen, oder ein neue Jungfrauliches Karte stecken.



Es gibt zwar keine Garantie, daß eine neue Karte nicht defekt ist, aber damit habe ich es durchaus auch schon versucht. 
Mit egal welcher Karte, ein Systemfehler ist nicht aufgetreten und bei der Verbindung per MPI wurden mir auch keine Probleme angezeigt, also gehe ich mal davon aus, daß die Karten nicht das Problem sind.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Es hat vermutlich damit zu tun das das Schnittstelle keine gültige IP Adresse hat.
> Aber es besteht auch den Möglicheit das der Kabelverbindung nicht in Ordnung ist. Versuch mit ein anderes Kabel. Versuch mit ein Switch anstatt direkt ein Kabel zwisschen PG und SPS.



Wie ich bereits erläutert habe, wurde die Kabelverbindung geprüft und auch ein Switch testweise zwischen geschaltet. Ohne Erfolg.



funkdoc schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> die 317 PN hatt die IP 0.0.0.0 im auslieferungszustand.
> du musst die cpu daher mit ihrer MAC adresse (steht auf der CPU) ansprechen um ihre IP adresse zu ändern.
> ...



Da ich nur per MPI eine Verbindung auf die SPS bekomme, habe ich darüber durchaus mehrfach die Einstellung der IP-Adresse vorgenommen und auch daran gedacht meinen PC im selben Subnet zu haben (wie bereits erwähnt).
Verschiedene Adressen und verschiedene Karten, war alles ergebnislos.

Mich wundert ja an der 317 wie erwähnt am meisten, daß am Steckkontakt scheinbar auch physikalisch nicht registriert wird, ob ein Kabel angeschlossen ist oder nicht (LEDs bleiben aus und an der Gegenstelle des PCs wird auch keine bestehende Netzwerkverbindung registriert). Während des Hochfahrens der SPS wird diese Schnittstelle aber scheinbar ganz normal registriert und geprüft (Aufleuchten der LEDs) und auch bei einer Verbindung per MPI gibt es zu diesem Bereich keinerlei Fehlermeldungen.
Weiß jemand welcher Defekt hier vorliegen könnte?

Gruß,
kas


----------



## JesperMP (17 September 2010)

fiatec_kas schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits erläutert habe, wurde die Kabelverbindung geprüft und auch ein Switch testweise zwischen geschaltet. Ohne Erfolg.
> [..]
> Mich wundert ja an der 317 wie erwähnt am meisten, daß am Steckkontakt scheinbar auch physikalisch nicht registriert wird, ob ein Kabel angeschlossen ist oder nicht (LEDs bleiben aus und an der Gegenstelle des PCs wird auch keine bestehende Netzwerkverbindung registriert).


Wenn ein Switch angeschlossen ist, sollte am mindestens die grüne Lampe auf das Schnittstelle fest aufleuchten.
Wenn das nicht passiert --> Schnittstelle in 317 defekt, kabel defect, oder Switch defekt.


----------



## MSB (17 September 2010)

Wird halt die Netzwerkschnittstelle defekt sein.
Also imho ganz klar reparieren (lassen).
Das einzige, mal noch einen "dummen" Switch zwischenschalten,
nicht so ein Hightech-Manage dingens ala Hirschmann.

Die Link-LED muss imho IMMER angehen, vollkommen egal was per HW-Konfig parametriert ist ... oder auch nicht parametriert ist.

Das aufleuchten der LED beim Hochlauf ist mehr eine Lichtorgel die Siemens da gebaut hat,
als irgend ein tieferer Grund ala Link wurde aufgebaut.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## funkdoc (17 September 2010)

um ein defektes ethernet modul der cpu festzustellen, solltest du mal den switch abhängen und die cpu direkt mit dem PC mit einem CAT5 patchkabel (nicht gekreuzt) anstecken. die LED "LINK" muss hier leuchten, sonst ist die CPU wirklich defekt. 

konfigurier dazu deine PC netzwerkkarte auf 10 Mbit/s, full duplex.

hat dein switch autosensing?

grüsse


----------

